# Party of five. Day 1.



## mariusm (Jul 14, 2005)

The party of five.

The various characters who now form the party have been in Sharn for the past couple of days attending an adventures expo held at Morgrave University.  
The yearly event draws many would be adventures to see new gear and meet with like minded people.  During the expo there was a competion which involved 
a virtual dungeon run by one of the professors at the University.  Players can enter the virtual dungeon and compete against illusionary monsters with
winners receiving a "night on the town" curtesy of the University.  In recent years the University has been given a bad name due to various ties with
smugglers and thieves which is why it is trying to improve its reputation with the expo that is held.

Now during the "finals" the members in the party were teamed up against an illusionary Ogre and using clear tactics and sheer determination they defeated
the Ogre and received the grand prize of an all expenses paid night on the town.  As the party of five (The name they were given by the competion 
organizers as they were not sure how not to offend the diverse demographics of the party) were leaving the University and heading out with a letter of 
credit for 200gp from the Kundarak Banking Guild the weather turned foul and rain started pouring down.

The party made there way over various sky bridges and tower balconies as curtains of water fell from the sky. The stone and wooden paths wound around 
and between the towers and spires high above the ground, forming a complex latticework that could be very confusing on evenings such as this. 

<End of background and now to present tense>

The rainfalls hard, running off higher walkways and balconies in drenching waves, making it difficult to see much more than a few feet ahead ofyou. 
The distant glow of everbright lanterns, barely visible in the soaking gloom, does little to light the paths on this warm, wet evening.


Morphian Spot 4
Uri Spot 13
Adal Spot 13
Buckler Spot 13
Aronsetash Spot 18


Aronsetash notices the following.  

You spot a figure in a dark cloak moving quietly through the rain on the skybridge ahead. It seems to be avoiding 
the dim pools of light cast by the everbright lanterns, preferring to stay to the shadows. Lightning flashes, and you see a shape on the stone floor 
of the bridge in the brief illumination.  The figure quickly reaches the railing of the skybridge, then slips over the barrier and disappears 
into the darkness and the rain.


The time of day is 20:30, Day1.  The figure appears to be approx 60' ahead.  If moving please given coordinates so that I can update
the map as needed.  Each block represents 5'.  

Actions please.


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 14, 2005)

Nothing to see here...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 14, 2005)

OOC: Aronsetash appears to be the only one who saw the shadowy figure Morpheus.

IC: Desperatly trying to keep himself dry Morphain shifts from creature type to creature type finally taking on the aspects of a Sea Elf who's skin is a bit more inclined to being wet. "I'm sure we can find some lodging soon. I hate the rain. By the way; Nice mindblade strike Pad. I'm glad you could still hit the Ogre once I shrank it."

He pulls his meager cloak tighter against his silvery flesh trying in vain to keep out the cold. _Ah but for the power to truely transform. A polar bear would be a perfect form for this night._ He thinks to himself.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 14, 2005)

"I thank you for your recognition of the strength of my powers Morphain...however, I believed I have told you four times already that I do not wish to be called Pad, Paddy, or Paddle.  Please, call me Adal."

Adal looks thoughtful for a moment, smiles, and adds, "Though I must say...your magics, while they made it more difficult for me to hit the ogre, they made it much less difficult when the Ogre hit me."

((OOC: Can I start out Psionically Focused?  Assume I took the time to refocus myself earlier?))


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 14, 2005)

"Hold, friends-did you see that?" asks Aronsetash, pointing towards the skybridge. "Someone just jumped from that bridge!" The Kalashtar, not waiting for the others, runs towards the spot from which the figure jumped and looks down off the ledge of the bridge for any sign of him, her, or it.

Move to N-15.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 14, 2005)

"What is it? Trouble?"  Adal asks as he concentrates a moment, forming a blade out of nothingness, and then a shield of the same translucent material appears in his other hand.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 14, 2005)

Morphain does a double take at what the monk says and runs to the side of the bridge.

move to P 17


----------



## mariusm (Jul 15, 2005)

*Day 1, 20:30. Round 2.*

I have updated Aronsetash and Morphain to there new positions.  Aronsetash I have placed you in N-16 which is on the ledge, since N-15 will be off the sky bridge. (I assume you did not want to jump off!).

Both Aronestash and Morphain noticed when running towards the ledge that there was a body lying at L-18.

Aronsetash peers over the edge Spot: 4 and does not see where the hooded figure has gone?  He can't see anything through the driving rain.  Morphain gets to the ledge of the sky bridge and from this angle gets a better view Spot: 20  of what happened.  Morphain notices that there appears to be a safety hand rail running under the skybridge!  Who said the Sharn builders did not cater for any eventuality.

Adal has been moved to O-19.  Adal hears Listen 18 vs DC 15 something moving under the sky bridge directly below his feet when he gets to cell O-19!

Uri has been moved to P-19 (Which is closest to P-19 that you requested) and he too hears Listen 21 vs DC 15 the sounds that Adal has heard .


----------



## devrimk (Jul 15, 2005)

"I don't like rain it's makes me rusty." Then he focused his staff and gently touched it. 
[Cast 1st Lvl. Infusion "Magic Weapon"]


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 15, 2005)

Uri looks around wondering to himself what kind of people he is associating with.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 15, 2005)

*Morphain*

The changling seeing the body moves over to it hoping he or she is still alive but assuming not. "We need to get a healer over here and the guard." He then remembers he can actually call out and the guard may actualy hear him. even in this heavy downpour. "GUARD! HELP PLEASE WE NEED THE GUARD!"

(untrained Healing check: +1 if that helps)


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 15, 2005)

In an effort to more fully investegate the problem, Adal follows Aron to the bridge, looking over the other side for a sign of the cloaked figure.

OOC: Move to 019


----------



## mariusm (Jul 18, 2005)

*Updated round 2 post above.*

PS. Morphain I will let you move to the body during round 3.

Cheers,
Marius.


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 18, 2005)

"Guard? Why do we need the guard?"
OOC:Uri starts to walk towards the others at O-19.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 18, 2005)

"Quiet, I hear something...."

Adal calls out over the bridge  "Show yourself...who's there?"


----------



## mariusm (Jul 18, 2005)

*Day 1, 20:30. Round 3.*

While Adal and Uri were peering over the edge of the sky bridge they instinctively stepped back as the hooded figure leaps onto the bridge from underneath swinging her blade just past their faces!  (OCC: Both characters have been moved 1 sqaure back, due to them both hearing something under the bridge they were not surprised and there will be no surprise round for the attacker).

Being able to see the figure beneath the cloak now Adal and Uri can see a female warforged bearing the mark of Karrnath on her brow.  With a cry of "Weak fleshlings" she prepares to attack!

Initiative order:
Buckler 18 + 2 bonus = 20
Morphain 16 + 2 bonus = 18
Adal 15 + 2 bonus = 17
Aronsetash 12 + 3 bonus = 15
Cutter (Female Warforged)10 + 0 = 10
Uri 3 + 3 bonus = 6

Actions please.  Morphain if you want to change your action from going to the body on the floor just let me know.

Please take a look at the updated map.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 18, 2005)

Adal, reacting fairly quickly yet silently, strikes out at the attacking warforged with his mindblade as he begins to circle his foe. 

OOC: Mindblade Attack (1d20+3=18, 1d6+2=3)  5 foot step to N19


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 18, 2005)

Aronsetash quickly jumps away from the railing and heads for the spot Adal just abandoned. With a quick turn, he strikes out at the warforged with a swift kick to it's midsection. 

Move to O-18 and unarmed attack. 1d20+2=9, 1d6+2=3


----------



## devrimk (Jul 18, 2005)

"Sorry but I like these fleshlings lady"

I am in charge. 

1d20+5 1d6+4


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 18, 2005)

*Morphain*

Morphain's actions do not change except to cast enlarge on Aronsetash.


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 18, 2005)

"You just messed with the wrong fleshling!"

Uri draws his greatsword and slices at the warforged.


----------



## mariusm (Jul 19, 2005)

*Update to Day 1, 20:30. Round 3.*

Buckler charged to P-19 and just missed with his attack 9 + 5 = 14.

Morphain spends the round casting Enlarge Person so he can only move to the body next round.

Adal's mindblade finds home hitting Cutter in her left shoulder causing her to cry out in pain!  Cutter screams "I will pull your soul from your half breed body!".  

Aronsetash's (who has been enlarged) kick to Cutter's midsection snapped past as Cutter anticipated the Monks attack.

Cutter seeing Buckler coming up on the right shouts in cry of rage, "Flesh loving traitor" and swings her battleaxe but misses by a mile.

Uri hits with 10 + 4 = 14 (Cutter was rageing by this stage and her armor class was lower, bad luck for missing Buckler) a devastating blow to cutter slicing a deep gash into her neck doing 2d6+4 = 11 damage!

The party can hear the shrill whistle of the City Watch, distant but approaching.


----------



## mariusm (Jul 19, 2005)

*Day 1, 20:30. Round 4.*

Cutter though heavily wounded is unable to contain her emotions while in her rage and continues to attack.

Party actions please.  

OCC:  The dice roller website http://invisiblecastle.com/ that some of you have been using is great!  Whoever else would prefer to use that site please go ahead.


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 19, 2005)

"Your end is at hand!"

OOC: Uri swings his greatsword in an arc over his head at the warforged.

Greatsword Attack (1d20+4...15+4=19) for
Greatsword Damage(2d6+4...3+5+4=12)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 19, 2005)

*Morphain*

Morphain moves to be next to the body while calling for the City Watch.
(once again untrained Healing skill of +1=2. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=119492 Oh.. That can't be good.)


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 19, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Morphain moves to be next to the body while calling for the City Watch.
> (once again untrained Healing skill of +1=2. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=119492 Oh.. That can't be good.)




OOC: Don't touch me with those hands...


----------



## devrimk (Jul 19, 2005)

Buckler swings his staff.
1d20+3   1d6+4


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 19, 2005)

"You may try to rip the sould from my body...in the meantime my soul shall destroy you."

Adal attacks the Warforged again, striking at him with his mindblade, taking advantage of the distraction that Buckler provides, swinging a little too wildly, and completely missing.

OOC: Flanking Attack (1d20+5=6, 1d6+2=6)  Sad.  Auto miss.


----------



## mariusm (Jul 19, 2005)

*Update to Day1, 20:30. Round 4.*

Since the combat is going to be over this round I decided that Aronsetash's actions would probably be to attack and therefore I will continue.

Buckler hit Cutter 20 + 3 = 23, Critical confirm was 14 + 3 = 17, Confirmed doing 5 + 2 + 4 + 2 = 13 damage!  Buckler hit Cutter square against the side of the head breaking the warforged's neck and dropping her to the ground.  As she hit the floor a small mechanical device dislodged from her torso, unfolded fine wings and flew off into the rain-soaked night.

Morphain tried to help the man lying on the floor, however no matter how good Morphain's roll, he was not going to save the man as he was already dead.

Adal missed but not to worry as the warforged lay dead at his feat.

Uri's greatsword would have most surely killed the warforged had she still be standing...

Each member of the party earned 60xp for the encounter.  The Sharn guard will arrive in a couple of rounds so the party should say what they would like to do until then.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 19, 2005)

*Morphain*

"Wow! That was scary. Can we reactivate her and do it...."  The changling looks at Buckler and shuts his mouth before he makes a huge error in judgement.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 19, 2005)

Adal quietly allows his shield and blade to dissipate, and walks toward the sound of the guard's whistles with his empty hands open and extended to his sides, showing he is unarmed.


----------



## devrimk (Jul 19, 2005)

Buckler points to the winged device "Did you see that?" 
Buckler kneels and examines inside the torso, where the small mechanical device should be attached to.
K. (Engineering):1d20+3

"Maybe you are right Morphain, but..." 
[Can I repair her with "Repair Light Damage"?]


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 19, 2005)

Uri sticks his greatsword into the warforged's neck and decapitates it. He takes the head and heaves it off the bridge.
" This is our custom to make sure your enemy is truly dead. Ix'woiri ne Dolurrh."

OOC: Ix'woiri ne Dolurrh is gnollish for "May my blade send you to Dolurrh to find peace."


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 20, 2005)

Aronsetash follows Buckler's gaze and watches the object fly away. "Perhaps it is a messenger or a signal," he guesses. He follows Adal, as he is the only other member of the group without armaments. "The guard will be here soon, I wager, and a man and a Warforged are dead. How do you plan to explain this?" the Kalashtar asks in a low voice.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 20, 2005)

"I think, Aronsetash, in this case, the truth would be the best thing to tell them...perhaps omitting Uri's final death blow.  We saw a man in trouble and we rushed for help while calling for the guards."


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 20, 2005)

Down below, on the streets just above the Cogs, Rakag the Goblin, was just returning from a fine haul from the sewers when...

Crash!

Not 5 feet from where he was standing, something crashed to the street. Rakag dove to the side and peered out from behind a pile of rubble. His eyes picked up that it was small and made of metal in the dim light. Rakag got up and moved slowly towards it.

What'ss thiss?, he thought to himself.

As he got closer, he saw that it was shaped like a head. He reached out and touched it-pulling his hand back quickly. Nothing. He bent down and picked up the object-it was a head, the head of a warforged. He tucked it in his sack and continued on.

Thiss will make for a good ssum, he thought.


----------



## mariusm (Jul 20, 2005)

*Late update.*

Hi,

Sorry about the lack of updates today... will have something more tomorrow.

OCC: Morpheus, that was very funny!

Cheers,
Marius.


----------



## mariusm (Jul 21, 2005)

*A couple of rounds later.*

As Aronsetash and Adal are watching down the street two males and a female, wearing the green-and-black studded leather of Sharn's City Watch, emerge from the rain-drenched night. The leader, a powerfully built bald dwarf with a close-cropped beard, steps forward, leveling his crossbow in your direction. The small ball of arcane light, hovering just above and behind his left shoulder, illuminates the area. To each side, a human male and female stand with halberds at the ready.

"Olladra's bloody nose!" the dwarf curses. "By order of the Watch, drop your weapons and explain yourselves!"

The Sharn City guards are at X-17 and X-19 with the leader at X-18.

Buckler recognizes the little winged device as something he has heard of before, a final messenger.  It appears as if the news of the death of Cutter will be received by someone other than the Sharn City Guard!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 21, 2005)

*Morphain*

Morphain looks up and yells to the guard "Thank the flame! This man has been murdered. The killer lay at te feet of my companions." His hands are up and he sits back on his heals.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 21, 2005)

Adal raises his empty hands to the side and begins to speak, walking slowly toward the guards as he does so.

"Master Guardsman, we were out this evening, travelling our own way when we saw a figure leap over the side of a bridge walkway.  We ran over to see what happened and found this human man dead.  The warforged, the figure who leaped the bridge, attacked us.  We assume that the warforged murdered this man, and then hid when she saw us coming.  She then attacked us but could not deal with what she got herself into."


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 21, 2005)

Uri continues cleaning his sword with the dead warforged's cloak. He appears uninterested in the conversation with the City Watch.


----------



## devrimk (Jul 21, 2005)

Buckler drops his staff softly, and speaks calmly

"Yes, Master Guardsman, my friend Adas has completely explained the situation."


----------



## mariusm (Jul 22, 2005)

*Day 1, 21:00*

As the party is explaining the situation to Dolom, The Master Guardsman, people from the surrounding houses and shops come forward to corroborate their story.  Dolom sends one of his deputies to check on the man to see if any thing can be done and also to try and  determine the victims identity.  

Dolom is impressed with the heroism and bravery displayed by the PCs. He rewards them 2 gp each for assisting the Watch and becomes a friendly contact within the Watch.

After the situation has been resolved Dolom tells the party to go about their business and they will investigate the crime scene further.

Shortly after leaving the bridge, the adventurers are approached by another cloaked figure, his hood pulled tight to keep out the rain. He shows them a signet ring with the House Cannith symbol emblazoned on it. "If you would know the truth of Bonal Geldem's murder, go to the Broken Anvil tavern at dawn."  Before the PCs can ask questions, the figure turns away and quickly disappears into the night.  The Broken Anvil is a small tavern located in the
Mason's Tower.

Party actions please.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 22, 2005)

*Morphain*

Morphain looks to his friends and says, "Well, wasn't that overly dramatic. What do you all think? interested in breakfast at that Inn?"


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 22, 2005)

Uri finishes cleaning his sword and tosses the used cloak aside. 
"Breakfast is as good an idea as any. Lead the way."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 22, 2005)

"I believe this is the path I am meant to walk this night.  I am glad to have company upon it."


----------



## mariusm (Jul 25, 2005)

*Day1, 22:30.*

The party finds the "Broken Anvil Tavern" after searching for a little while through the may side alleys and byways in the district housing Mason's Tower.  

Being quite tired after the long day they have had the party puts the gold reward they got from Dolom to good use and buys a place to sleep until the morning.

OCC:  All characters can replenish spells and infusions.

The next morning the party rises early to be sure to meet their dawn appointment, when they come down stairs into the common room they are welcomed by a halfling matron who leads them to a secluded table near the back of the common room. 
"My Lady," the halfling says to the woman already seated at the table, "your guests have arrived."

The human female in the dark blue cloak has delicate features, dark blue eyes, and sleek black hair bound with silver and turquoise ornaments. She wears a signet ring of House Cannith on her right ring finger and speaks in a soft but clear voice. "Thank you for coming. We have important business to discuss that relates to the unfortunate death of Bonal Geldem. Please, sit down."

She points to glasses and three pitchers—ale, wine, and water—then gets right to business.

" I have been working with Provost Geldem to recover a family heirloom," " Lady Elaydren explains. " We were to meet earlier last night, but as you know, he never made it.  I learned from the Watch what had transpired, and so sent
one of my men to track you down."

She continues. "The heirloom, according to family legends, was locked away in a foundry that dates back to pre-Galifar Sharn. Poor Bonal believed he discovered the location of the foundry in an ancient House Cannith journal. I was going to fund an expedition to go to the site, but without Bonal. . ." Her voice trails off. Then she leans close.  "Perhaps you would be willing to recover the heirloom for me. For a generous reward, of course."

At this point Elaydren hands then an ancient journal.  Her signet ring and the mithral threads on the cover glow in unison as she takes hold of the small book. When she opens it, the blank pages immediately begin to fill with delicate script and line drawings.  She turns to a specific page, studies it for a moment, and then pulls a folded map from inside her cloak.

"The location of the lost foundry is deep within the Dorasharn Tower,"
Lady Elaydren proclaims. "Fifty-seven levels below the tower's present-day sewer system. I offer you one thousand gold pieces and the good will of my house if you recover the heirloom and return it to me. Will you help me?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 25, 2005)

Amazed at the journal more than anything else, Morphain looks on in wonder until he realises The Lady has stopped speaking. "My Lady? What exactly is the Heirloom?"
He drinks some water and thjinks about how House Cannith used to think the warforged were posessions not people and wonders if she's asking them to become slavers.


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 25, 2005)

Uri finishes his tankard of ale and sets it down.
"Eh, there's six moons ahead of us and six behind. Let's do this..."

OOC: "Six moons ahead of us and six behind..." is a gnollish saying for "it doesn't matter either way..." Where's the thirteenth? Gnolls aren't the brightest of humanoids...


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 26, 2005)

"Why might it be worth such a sum for us to simply go and fetch it? Do you believe there will be serious risks involved?" asks the monk as he sips a glass of water and watches the woman.


----------



## mariusm (Jul 27, 2005)

*Lady Elaydren replies.*

"The reward is equitable to the danger, yes", replied Lady Elaydren.

" A servant of the Lord of Blades killed Bonal and I know the warforged prophet wants the schema for his own dark purposes.  

Other than the Lord of Blades, who may have other agents seeking the schema, who knows what lurks in the hidden places beneath the city? Now that I think about it, Bonal did say that he would definitely need to bring fire on the expedition.  I wonder what he meant? Anyway, I urge caution, but I am completely confident that you can handle anything you may encounter in your search. ", continued the Lady.

If the party accepts the quest Lady Elaydren is willing to give the party 100gp upfront to outfit the expedition.  

OCC: If someone wants to add anything to their inventory let me know and we can come up with a short list for the party up to 100gp.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 27, 2005)

Adal bows to the Lady

"If this is to be a struggle against a killer of men, then I can certainly walk this path.  I accept your payment, and your mission."


----------



## mariusm (Jul 28, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Amazed at the journal more than anything else, Morphain looks on in wonder until he realises The Lady has stopped speaking. "My Lady? What exactly is the Heirloom?"
> He drinks some water and thjinks about how House Cannith used to think the warforged were posessions not people and wonders if she's asking them to become slavers.




The relic I seek is an adamantine plate in the shape of a seven-pointed star about the size of your hand," Elaydren explains.  "It has no special power by itself, but is an ancient schema—a piece of a pattern used by the Cannith artificers of old to craft unusual items. Recover this piece of history for us, and House Cannith will be extremely grateful."


----------



## mariusm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Day 2, 07:30.*

Lady Elaydren thanks the party for their help, smiling at Adal in acknowledgement for the respectful bow.  She hands the party a small leather purse containing 100gp and a map showing how to get to the sewer level of the Dorasharn Tower.  

OCC: The walk to Dorasharn Tower is not far so the party will have time to resupply if needed along the way.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 28, 2005)

*Morphain*

"Oh this is exciting. I've never been below street level before. I wonder what's down there? I have heard tales of people buying baby Clawfoots and when they get too big they let them loose in the sewers. Do you think that's true Adal?" Morphain says as he tries to mimic the look of a dinosaur without much success.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 28, 2005)

Adal looks at Morphain with a very serious visage.

"I believe that truth is what we will find at the end of the path we walk."

He then breaks into a broad smile

"Even the truth of Clawfoots in the sewers."


----------



## mariusm (Aug 1, 2005)

*Day2, 15:20.*

The party can easily follow Elaydren's map to the sewer level of the Dorasharn Tower. The tower, one of the more ancient spires of the city, is inhabited from its middle levels on up. A complex sewer system separates the inhabited levels from the lower levels that have been closed and sealed for more than a thousand years.
The party needs help finding the E-213 Valve Cluster, and the best place to find such assistance is at the Rat's Market.

The tunnels and corridors at this level of the tower are narrow and dark. An occasional window slit looks out upon the crowded walls and foundations of other towers, and infrequently placed torches sputter here and there, giving off pallid pools of light and clouds of smoke. Even so, rough and dirty people crowd the narrow corridors, and the smell of sweat and sewage permeates the stale air.

One tunnel opens onto a large chamber, where a mix of goblins, humans, and shifters gather around a small pile of garbage spread across three rotting blankets. One of the goblins shouts, "No pushing! No pushing!  There's always enough for everyone at the Rat's Market!"

What does the party want to do?

OCC:  If combat starts any player who has not posted for a couple of days will automatically be a NPC for the combat.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 1, 2005)

Uri pushes his way through the crowd to see what everone is so interested in. When he gets to the front and sees that there are goblins selling junk, he spits.

"Goblins! The filthy scum. It's a sure bet that if goblins are sellng something, it's either stolen, worthless or both. I wouldn't trust 'em as far as I could throw 'em."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 1, 2005)

"Uri, it would be wise to reserve judgments upon knowing with whom you are dealing."

Adal approaches one of the goblin's wares and examines what the goblin has.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 1, 2005)

"Like it or not, we need their assistance," Aronsetash tells Uri. He follows Adal, on his guard for scammers, cutpurses, and other varieties of criminal.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 2, 2005)

*Morphain*

Morphain shifts into the form of a goblin and says, honestly. Uri, that was uncalled for. He wanders up to the merchants and looks at what is available.


----------



## mariusm (Aug 2, 2005)

*Day 2, 15:30*

When the party approach the merchants, a male goblin who appears to be better dressed than the rest steps forward.  In a whiny voice he announces,  “I am Skakan, head merchant to the most glorious Rat's Market!”.

Being an astute merchant he immediately points to his wares and starts describing some of today’s bargains to Morphain.  (He liked his goblin apperance )

 "I've got a rare stick of sealing wax, only partially used, for a mere sixty coppers," the goblin merchant says. "Or maybe you could use this fine woolen blanket with just a hint of mildew? Only thirty-nine coppers. How about a skewer of boiled rat meat? For you, just five silver. Or, perhaps, if I could point out the way to a certain valve cluster, what would it be worth to fine explorers such as yourselves? One hundred silver?"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 5, 2005)

Upon hearing this Adal turns toward the goblin, looking over Morphain's shoulder.  He whispers to Morphain, "This one can help us.  There is a path we can follow that will lead to this one helping us.  He likes you.  Take the lead."


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 5, 2005)

"How did he know what we seek?" asks Aronsetash quietly. "Be wary of that goblin; by taking his assistance we may well be stepping into the grave..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 5, 2005)

*Morphain*

Morphain blushes a bit greener than the form he's in right now. "I'm not so sure if We'de be that interested. I mean were looking for something a lot more interesting that what your normal adventurers are looking for." ooc: Trying to use my bluff skil to haggle down the price of the information. Goblins love to haggle.


----------



## mariusm (Aug 10, 2005)

*Sorry for delay.*

OCC: Sorry for the delay in replies, real life has a way of slowing things down.  My daughter is in hospital so I will post asap...

Marius.


----------



## mariusm (Aug 12, 2005)

*Skakan is impressed.*

Skakan is so impressed by Morphain's negotiation skills (20 vs DC 16) that he reduced the price to help the party by 40sp, so the price is only 60sp now.

OCC:  The party has a money pool of 108gp at present.

Skakan looks over at Aronsetash and answers his suspicions by saying, "We only get your kind down here when there is adventure to be found, and the best place to find that is past the E-213 valve cluster!" 

Skakan puts out his hand towards Morphain as if to gesture that the price has been made and he would like to be holding some silver!

Aronsetash notices (Spot 14 + 2 VS DC 12) that one of the shifters in
the crowd is paying a lot of attention to the heroes. The shifter is across the large chamber, and as Aronsetash notices him, he immediately fades into the crowd and disappears.

What would the party like to do?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 12, 2005)

Adal turns to Morphain and says "Perhaps we should pay this one to lead us along our path.  I believe he will not betray us if the group of us take him alone.  We must be wary of ambush, however."


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 12, 2005)

"Yes, we should be wary. A shifter was watching us just now, over there-" the monk gestures, but is frustrated to see that the figure has dissappeared. "He's gone. This task we have agreed to is becoming more and more suspicious. I suppose we should finish it as soon as we can, if we're still going to."


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 12, 2005)

Uri shoves his way through the throng to where the monk pointed to see if he can find any clue about the where the observer went.


----------



## mariusm (Aug 15, 2005)

*Day 2, 16:00.*

Smaller folk scatter in all directions at the approach of the shifter barbarian... Skakan seems alarmed by the sudden movements of the party.  Please, please my big friend, keep your anger for the creatures of the light (Being a bit partial to dark places like all goblins!), let me take some of that silver off your hands and I will show you the way to ADVENTURE! ".

The various traders and merchants are all starting to be more interested in what is happening at Skakan's table than their own.  The activities of Uri is starting to attract attention...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 15, 2005)

*Morphain*

Morphain hands over the 60sp and says, "Thank you. May the sun never touch your eyes." 
He turns to the rest of the party and says, "Lets get our own shifter back and get going. the sooner were started the sooner were all rich."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 16, 2005)

Adal walks over to Uri and says "Come freind Uri, we have negotiated a guide that will enable us to complete our mission.  Let us go."


----------



## mariusm (Aug 17, 2005)

*Day2, 17:00*

The party walks for a while and then Skakan points out a narrow passage that leads to a staircase that descends
deeper into the tower. With each step down, the odor of mold and sewage becomes stronger, and you can hear liquid sounds increasing in volume as you descend.

The passage that you need to enter is very narrow, only 5' wide, forcing the party to walk in single file.

The marching order will be as follows unless someone objects:  Uri, Adal, Morphain, Aronsetash, Buckler.

Party gold is now 102gp.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 17, 2005)

*Morphain*

Morphain keeps his cloak wrapped tightly about him. "Ug. I hate wetness. Especially not wetness I can't identify."
The Changling Sorcerer keeps his eyes pealed for signs of the supposed Clawfoot dinos in the sewers.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 17, 2005)

"In case Morphain's suspicions are correct..."

Adal concentrates for a moment, manifesting both a blade and a shield before continuing.

"I imagine this path will be frought with danger.  We should be ready for it."


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 17, 2005)

Uri draws his his shortspear and walks carefully-picking his steps to avoid anything that looks
hazardous to his health.


----------



## mariusm (Aug 18, 2005)

*Day2, 17:00. Surprise round.*

As the party slowly descends the stairs into the sewer they get to a bend...  

Spot Checks:
Uri: 3 + 0 vs 18 (Failure)
Adal: 10 + 5 vs 18 (Failure)
Morphain: 19 + 1 vs 18 (Success)
Aronsetash: 15 + 2 vs 17 (Failure)
Buckler: 18 + 2 vs 20 (Success)

Only Morphain and Buckler can act during the surprise round.

As Uri and Adal pass the bend and descend into a wider tunnel Morphain and Buckler spot something hiding in the shadows!  A warforged strikes from the shadows, his rapier piercing the air with deadly efficiency. "You have the provost's journal,"  the warforged says. "It's not a question. Give the book to me, and you can live to see another day. Refuse, and we will make your deaths slow and painful." 

A shallow trench, about 2 feet below the tunnel floor, runs down the center of the tunnel, carrying sewer water from east to west. A thick grate allows water to flow from the east, but is otherwise impassable.  Metal iris valves, evenly spaced along the tunnel walls, open at regular intervals to dump more water into the tunnel.

From where he is standing Uri can see two shifters a little way down the tunnel, he is sure one of them looks like the shifter from the Rat's Market!

Initiative order after the surprise round:

Adal (Init 16)
Warforged (Init 15)
Shifter 1 (Init 15)
Buckler (Init 13)
Uri (Init 12)
Shifter 2 (Init 9)
Morphain (Init 8)
Aronsetash (Init 6)

As the Warforged will act before Morphain and Buckler he took a swipe at Morphain with his rapier... missing him barely with the rapier poking a hole in Morphain's cloak!

Actions please.

OCC: White areas are floor, brown areas are walls, green areas are water.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 18, 2005)

Uri embraces the anger that wells up inside and charges the nearest of the shifters. 
OOC: Raging and charging shifter #2.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 18, 2005)

*Morphain*

"GAAA" Morphain cries as the blade cuts his clothing. As a sheer reflex he uses his magic to shrink himself.

ooc: Use Reduce person on himself.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 18, 2005)

When he finally has time to assess the situation Adal calls out "You three handle this one, Uri and I will subdue his companions."

Adal then procedes toward the shifter Uri is not charging at a measured pace, points to his foe with his mindblade and says "You face Padalmelk of Adar, and you must stand down or be destroyed."

OOC: Double move (60 ft.) toward Shifter #1


----------



## mariusm (Aug 19, 2005)

*Day 2, 17:00, End of round 1.*

Adal makes headway towards the two razor claw shifters, seeing streams of water ejecting from the various valves along the walls.  This could be a tricky area to fight in...  
The shifter seems to not even hear Adal as all his attention is focused on the Barbarian right in front of him.

The warforged rogue takes a stab at Morphain... and misses again (Modified attack roll of 10 vs AC 12) stabbing at Morphains head.

Shifter #1 waits for Uri to get closer and takes a swing once Uri is in range, (Modified attack roll of 9 vs AC 10), slicing the air with his claws!

Buckler looks surprised at what is happening in front of him and does not act this round.

Uri takes a stab at Shifter #2, (Modified attack roll of 9 + 8 = 17, a hit, doing 6 damage), driving the short spear deep into the shifters right thigh.

Morphains size is reduced!

Shifter #2 swipes at Uri with his claws, (Modified attack roll of 6 vs AC 10), missing Uri hopelessly.

Aronsetash tumbles past Morphain (Modified roll of 15 VS DC of 15) into square V-18 avoiding any attacks from the rogue,  and takes a punch at the rogue, (Modified attack roll of 3 + 2 = 5, a miss).

OCC:  The dice seem to be against me!

Actions for round 2 please.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 19, 2005)

*Morphain*

"Stop That!" The changling yells and steps back 5'. he reaches out to touch Aronsetash who doubles in size. "Take care of him big guy!"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 19, 2005)

Adal continues his measured pace toward the shifter saying, "Ignoring my warning is a path I would not have ventured.  Now you will not ignore my blows."

He attacks the shifter with his mindblade.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 19, 2005)

Uri says, "I hope your cause was worth dying for.." and swings again at the traitorous shifter in front of him.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 19, 2005)

Wordlessly accepting the transformation from Morphain, Aronsetash continues to attack, lashing out with a kick and then spinning around to slam his elbow into his foe.


----------



## mariusm (Aug 22, 2005)

*Day 2, 17:00, End of round 2.*

Adal reaches Shifter #1 and attacks with his mindblade (Modified attack roll of 20), a hit doing 3 damage!

The warforged rogue takes a stab at Morphain... and misses again (Modified attack roll of 13 vs AC 14) aiming high where Morphains head should have been.

Shifter #1 claws at Uri... (Modified attack roll of 10 vs AC 11 (AC 15 - 2 from charge -2 from rage)) and missed!

Buckler looks at Morphain moving towards him and decides to wait and then squeeze past him to V-19 to confront the warforged rogue. (Delays initiative to be after Morphain).

Uri swings at Shifter #2 and... (Modified attack roll of 8 + 6 = 14, a hit, doing 11 hp damage!), this time landing the short spear squarley in the shifters chest.  The shifter drops at Uri's feat, bleeding profusely from the chest wound.

Morphain moves to W-19 and cast Enlarge on Aronsetash.

Aronsetash's flurry of blows... (Modified attack rolls of 12 + 0 = 12, a miss and 6 + 0 = 6, a miss) don't find their mark.

Both Adal and Uri can hear water gushing at regular intervals from the values behind them.

Actions for round 3 please.

OCC:  Would anyone like to see the stats of NPC's defeated after combat?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 22, 2005)

Adal calmly continues his assault on the remaining shifter.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 22, 2005)

Uri looks at the other shifter and says, 'Yield or die!".
Uri then slides over and attacks-taking no heed of the shifter's words or actions.
OOC: Flanking position across from Adal.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 22, 2005)

*Morphain*

Morphain shoot a ray of frost at the enemy warforged.


----------



## mariusm (Aug 23, 2005)

*Day 2, 17:00, End of round 3.*

Adal stabs at Shifter #1 and... (Modified attack roll of 7 + 3 = 10, a miss)

The warforged rogue takes a poke at Buckler and... (Modified attack roll of 16 vs AC 18, a miss) 

Shifter #1 claws at Uri and... (Modified attack roll of 16 vs AC 13, a hit, doing 6 damage!)

Buckler jabs his quarterstaff at the warforged rogue and... (Modified attack roll of 9 + 2 = 11, a miss)

As Uri moves into position G-16 shifter #1 takes a swipe (AOO as Uri moved 10') and... (Modified attack roll of 9 vs AC 13, a miss), Uri then stabs with his short spear and... (Modified attack roll of 17 + 6 + 2 = 25, a hit, doing 6 damage!).  The shifter cries out in pain as the spear cuts through his right shoulder.  The shifter shouts in poor common, "No more!" and lowers his hands and shifts back into normal form.

Morphain shoots a ray of frost at the warforged rogue and... (Modified ranged touch attack of 13 + 3 - 4 = 12, a miss) the ray goes just high hitting the wall behind the warforged rogue.

Aronsetash continues his relentless flurry of blows against the warforged rogue and... (Modified attack rolls of 18 + 0 = 18, a hit, doing (7 + 3) 10 damage (d8 due to large size) and 16 + 0 = 16, a miss).  Aronsetash's elbow connected the warforged rogue firmly under the chin knocking him clean off his feet and dropped him to the ground.

Actions for round 4.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 23, 2005)

"Uri, go aid the others.  I will see to it that this one does not get away."

Adal places his blade at the chest of the surrendering shifter and says, "We are going to walk back toward me friends slowly and deliberately, understand?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 23, 2005)

*Morphain*

Returning Himself and his companion to normal size, Morphain walks up to the downed Warforged and kicks it in the head. "Creep. I just bought that cloak."


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 25, 2005)

Uri turns and runs back to the others.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 25, 2005)

*Morphain*

Morphain takes off his cloak as quick as he can and tosses it over the Warforged. "Nothing is going to fly off this one."


----------



## mariusm (Aug 25, 2005)

*Day 2, 17:00, End of round 4.*

Not long after Morphain threw his cloak over the warforged he can hear the familiar sound of metal switches clicking.  Morphain can see something moving underneath the cloak...

The last remaining shifter takes out some cloths from his belt pouch and bends down to help his fallen comrade, he looks up pleadingly at Adal and says, "Me help brother, us not from big city but need money... don't want fight futher." .  Adal must concentrate to make out the message as the Shifter speaks common very badly.

Shifter #1 heal check on shifter #2, (Modified skill roll of 3 + 0 = 3 vs 15, fail)

Uri has been moved to V-17.

Morphain and Aronsetash have returned to normal size.

Actions for round 5 please.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 25, 2005)

*Morphain*

"Ha! I knew it!" Morphain says and tries to capture the device. "Hey Buckler. Can you give me a hand?"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 25, 2005)

"Go to my friends with your hands in the air...I will try and aid your brother."

Adal dismisses his shield, waits until the shifter starts toward the rest of the group, and then bends over the fallen shifter, inspecting his wounds, trying to stop the bleeding.


----------



## mariusm (Aug 29, 2005)

*Day2, 17:00, End of round 5.*

Morphain and Buckler can see the final messenger trying to free itself from the confines of Morphain's cloak.

Uri and Aronsetash see Shifter #1 standing at the bottom of the stairs with his hands up in the air.

Adal tries to stop the bleading with Shifter #2, modified heal check of 19 + 1 = 20 vs 15, success!

Actions for round 6 please.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 30, 2005)

"I have healed your brother.  Help me carry his body to my friends.  There we shall decide what is to be done with you."

Adal carefully lifts the unconsious shifter with the help of his brother, and starts toward the rest of the group.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 30, 2005)

*Morphain*

Morphain gathers up the cloak tyring to keep the messenger inside it. "Hey Guys I've got a live one."


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 30, 2005)

Uri motions to the shifter to come down the steps with his shortspear.
"One false move and you will be tasting my spear through your eyeball."
Uri grins-showing his slightly pointed incisors.


----------



## mariusm (Sep 1, 2005)

*Day2, 17:05.*

Adal and Shifter #1 have brought Shifter #2 to the bottom of the stairs where they enter the large sewer tunnel.

Morphain has the little final messenger under wraps, it is a simple task to keep it under control since it is only designed to convey messages from the warforged into which it is grafted.

Uri sees his friend, Adal, standing next to Shifter #1 and helping carry Shifter #2, who looks to be in very bad shape.

What would the party like to do now?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 1, 2005)

*Morphain*

"We need to get this guy to a medic. Should we go topside?" Morphain asked.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 1, 2005)

"First we should ask this one, who was this warforged you were in league with?  Where did he get the money to hire you and who was he working for?  Of course you realise you are in no position to lie to us."


----------



## mariusm (Sep 2, 2005)

*Day2, 17:06.*

WortGren looks at Uri and replies, "Me name be WortGren and my brother she is YonMel.

We not know who metal man was, he just say he need help and will pay money when we wait at Dog's Paw tavern.  Like I say we need gold so we go with him.

He tell YonMel to watch for "different" people at Rat's Market and then let metal man know.  We then wait here in dark tunnel for you.

We have friend at Dog's Paw, if you let me and brother go then you have friend there."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 2, 2005)

"I think I beleive their story.  We should let this one take his brother to get aid.  He has his pay, and it should be sufficient to his hazard."

Adal turns to Wortgren and says in his sternest voice "WortGren, if I ever hear of you commiting assault for hir again, I will be very cross...and I will find you.  Understand?"


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 2, 2005)

Uri pulls Adal and says, sotto voce, "We could hire these two and have them help us. Nothing like a little extra shifter muscle.".


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 3, 2005)

*Morphain*

The changling looks at the brothers and says "I'm not sure that's a good idea right now. they need medical attention. But maybe when we return we'll hire them on."


----------



## mariusm (Sep 5, 2005)

*Day 2, 17:07.*

WortGren asks the party, "You let us go now?".


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 5, 2005)

*Morphain*

"Yeah. Get your brother looked at. We'll look for you at the goblin market in a week. We'll have the money to hire you both then. Here's 10 Gold to keep you both until then. Now scram. We've got work to do." Morphain gives them all of his gold and shakes WortGren's hand.


----------



## mariusm (Sep 5, 2005)

*Day 2, 17:15.*

WortGren takes the money gladly, Party pool gold now at 92gp, and struggles up the stairs with his brother...

OCC:  Each character in the party gains 240xp for the encounter with Uri, Adal and Morphain each getting 60xp roleplaying reward extra.

The party heads down the tunnel and turns right, the only path available and not more than 15 feet past the intersection they see the following:

A circular metal hatch, set into the tunnel wall and engraved with arcane runes, must be the sealed door that Elaydren told you about. In the middle of the hatch, a glowing circle of mithral depicts the same icon as on Bonal's journal—the ancient symbol of House Cannith that predates the founding of the Kingdom of Galifar itself, a stylized anvil and hammer.

Character actions please.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 5, 2005)

*Morphain*

Morphain walks upto the door and places his hand on the symbol. "Lady Elaydren of house Cannith sent us." he says in a clear calm tone.


----------



## mariusm (Sep 6, 2005)

*Trap!*

To Morphains horror as soon as he touched the cool metal surface three green globs shot out randomly targeting Buckler, Aronsetash and Uri!

1st glob of acid: Modified ranged touch attack of 14 vs 10, a hit doing 3 damage!
2nd glod of acid: Modified ranged touch attack of 18 vs 12, a hit doing 2 damage!
3rd glod of acid: Modified ranged touch attack of 14 vs 10, a hit doing 3 damage!

Each character receives 60xp for surviving this CR1 level trap...

Character actions please. 


OCC: Party status is as follows:

HP (Max) Current   XP
Adal (9) 9  420
Buckler (9) 6  360
Uri (14) 5  420
Morphain (5) 5  420
Aronsetash (10) 8  360

Other Used for the day:
	Uri (Rage x 1)
	Morphain (1 x 0th Level Spell, 2 x 1st Level Spell)

Party Gold: 92gp


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 6, 2005)

"That clearly was a problem.  Is there anything in the Journal that can aid us?  Had the writing disappeared?  What about the map?  Any information there?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 6, 2005)

*Morphain*

"Oh my. I'm so sorry. Please forgive me." Morphain says


----------



## mariusm (Sep 7, 2005)

*Actions?*

Any party actions?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 7, 2005)

*Morphain*

Morphain takes the journal from whomever has it and presses the seal on the journal to the symbol. But before this he asks the others to get far away incase it goes off again.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 7, 2005)

Adal backs away from Morphain.

"I sort of thought we could read the journal...but since the book is clearly magical, maybe this will work."


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 7, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "Oh my. I'm so sorry. Please forgive me." Morphain says



Uri walks over to Morphain and stands over him. "Sorry isn't going to cut it. You do something like that again when I'm around and I might just have to beat some sense into you. Got it?"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 7, 2005)

"Uri, if you wish to dontinue working with me, and any who stand with me, I ask you do not threaten harm to any amongst this group.  Morphain apoligized.  He took an action that seemed right to him, and the security of the door was stronger than anticipated.  Accept his apology."


----------



## mariusm (Sep 8, 2005)

*Day2, 17:10.*

As Morphain brings the journal up to the door both the symbol on the journal and the hatch radiate with mystic fire... and the hatch slides open.

The circular hatch opens onto a vertical shaft 5 feet wide and cloaked in pitch blackness. Wind rushes from the depths to find release somewhere higher in the tower,
demonstrating that fresh air continues to circulate even in the forgotten sections of the tower.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 8, 2005)

*Morphain*

Morphain sticks his tongue out at Uri. "There! Leave it to a master magician to understand the workings of magic." He is very obviously relieved that the door opened despite what he says.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 8, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> "Uri, if you wish to dontinue working with me, and any who stand with me, I ask you do not threaten harm to any amongst this group.  Morphain apoligized.  He took an action that seemed right to him, and the security of the door was stronger than anticipated.  Accept his apology."




Uri looks at him as he speaks as if he is speaking Draconic.

"Accept his apology? For opening a door and almost blowing himself and everyone else to Xoriat. I'll accept his apology when he stops doing orc-headed things like that. We may work together, but that doesn't mean some of us don't need some sense knocked into them."

Uri looks at Morphain.

"Fine, you apologized. Just don't be so orc-headed again."

Uri turns and walks a little bit away.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 9, 2005)

*Morphain*

"Your welcome." the sorcerer says under his breath. He waits for one of the others to take the lead.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 9, 2005)

"Well, down we go.  Come along then."

Adal strides purposefully toward the doorway and goes through.


----------



## mariusm (Sep 9, 2005)

*Drop into blackness.*

Adal, how do you want to descend into the blackness?

The vertical shaft is a mix of crumbling earth and ancient stone, and centipedes and other insects cover the walls like living decorations. The long descent will take you deeper into the bowels of Dorasharn Tower.

The shaft is 5' x 5' wide and as of yet the party is unsure of how deep the shaft descends.


----------



## mariusm (Sep 12, 2005)

*What is the party doing...*

While your feet are getting nice and wet waiting in the damp sewer water the black shaft awaits... I am sure the party don't simply want to take a leap into the shaft...

Any party actions?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 12, 2005)

"It is dark.  Does someone have a light?  I will try and climb down first if I can see where I am going."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 12, 2005)

*Morphain*

Reaching into his satchel and pulls out a Sunrod, activates it and says, "After you."  to Adal.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 12, 2005)

"Now, does anyone have a rope?  I can brace myself the whole way down, though it would be safer if I was roped."

Adal climbs into the shaft with the glowrod in one hand, with a rope tied around his waist if it is availible.  He braces himself against the opposing walls, looking for distint handholds and footholds to help himself down.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 12, 2005)

*Morphain*

"Sorry I can't help with that. Anyone have rope?" Morphain asks.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 12, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "Sorry I can't help with that. Anyone have rope?" Morphain asks.




Uri slides off his backpack and digs through it. He reaches in and pulls out 100' of thick, hemp rope. He tosses it to Morphain.

"Here. Knock yourself out."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 12, 2005)

*Morphain*

"With Rope? Doubtful." He says and ties it around Adal.


----------



## mariusm (Sep 13, 2005)

*Day 2, 17:20.*

Adal can see through the shadowy illumination given by the sunrod down the shaft that the bottom looks to be about 50' away.  Using the rope to brace himself Adal climbs down (18 vs DC 6 (Wall & rope DC5 -1 for Adal's climb check)) the shaft successfully after a few minutes.  At the bottom of the shaft Adal can see that the shaft begins to angle, and by bracing himself he would actually be able to walk along one of the surfaces.  At the furthest point that he can see due to the sunrod's illumination the shaft becomes a tunnel, and the footing would no longer be  difficult to maintain or treacherous.

Currently only Adal is at the bottom of the shaft with the rest of the party up at the sewer level holding the rope.  Uri can see that he would be able to secure the rope to the top of the shaft if necessary as there are metal hinges at the side of the hatch.

Party actions please.

OCC:  Morphain kit adjustment -1 sunrod.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 13, 2005)

"I'm down and safe.  It is a fairly easy climb that evens out to a tunnel about 50 ft. down.  If some feel uncomfortable climbing down, I think we have enough rope to fashion a harness for them."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 13, 2005)

Morphain climbs down the rope feeling safe that there is a warrior in front and warriors behind him.

OOC: Marked off the Sunrod.


----------



## mariusm (Sep 15, 2005)

*Day2, 17:30.*

The rest of the party make their way down the shaft after Uri secures the rope to the top...

Morhpain goes down the rope and... (Modified roll of 16 vs 5) reaches the bottom no problem.
Uri goes down the rope and... (Modified roll of 16 vs 5) reaches the bottom no problem.
Buckler goes down the rope and... (Modified roll of 2 vs 5) looses his footing, hangs dangling for a while making no progress.  He tries again (Natural roll of 1) totally makes a hash of it and falls 20' (Was just past half way down) to the bottom taking 5hp damage.  He tries to compose himself after standing up and uses Repair Light Damage on himself repairing 6hp damage.
Aronsetash goes down the rope and... (Natural roll of 1) slips at the same place where Buckler fell.  He too falls 20' down taking 5hp damage.

The whole party is now at the bottom of the shaft.  There is a tunnel leading off to the North for approx 70'.  Currently the party is at point A in the map, The tunnel eventually opens onto a vast chamber, though it emerges about sixfeet above the floor. You can't see the distant walls in the darkness, and the ruins of nearby walls and building appear as deep shadows in the eternal tower night, but you can feel the change in air currents and pressure
that indicate a large open space ahead of you.

OCC: The party had bad luck with the rolls today   Please comment if map I tried now is ok or not.

Party status is as follows:

Light Source:
1 x Sunrod (Until Day2, 23:15)

HP (Max) Current XP
Adal (9) 9 420
Buckler (9) 7 360
Uri (14) 5 420
Morphain (5) 5 420
Aronsetash (10) 3 360

Other Used for the day:
Uri (Rage x 1)
Morphain (1 x 0th Level Spell, 2 x 1st Level Spell)
Buckler (1 x 1st Level Infusion)

Party Gold: 92gp


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 15, 2005)

*Morphain*

"I say we check out the area to our right." He says pointing to the rubble off to the right.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 15, 2005)

"Agreed."
Adal takes a moment to materialize his shield, then holds up his sunrod to light the way, leading the rest toward the rubble.


----------



## mariusm (Sep 16, 2005)

*Day 2, 17:40.*

The party spends some time investigating the ruined area but find nothing extra ordinary.  When the party move back into the chamber just north of the entrance tunnel...

A constant background noise rises from walls and ruins around you. It takes a moment to recognize, but eventually the sounds of chittering and buzzing can be picked out from among the cacophony. It's not unlike the sound of insects in the King's Forest, except that the chamber seems to amplify and echo the noise in disturbing ways.

A dark carpet slides across the dusty floor and moves toward you. No, not a carpet, but a mass of squirming, chittering, shiny black beetles that swarm toward you with hungry purpose.

The beetle swarm consists of a mass of famished, flesh-eating, fist-sized black beetles that, in great numbers, can devour a human in a matter of minutes.  Even a warforged character, with his organic components, provides a source of food for the swarm.

Party actions please.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 16, 2005)

Uri jumps up onto the largest piece of rubble he can find that is nearby.
"Bugs! Why did it have to be bugs?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 16, 2005)

*Morphain*

Morphain's jaw drops almost comicly. "Oh my. I don't assume any of you have any oil and a torch to throw at them?"  
Morphain's actions:
1) soil himself.
2) Curse in Terran (oh if the beetles only knew what he just called them....)
3) ?
4) Profit!
5) Enlarge Buckler. 


[Sorry I'm in a very silly mood.]


----------



## mariusm (Sep 20, 2005)

*Day 2, 17:40, Round 1.*

Initiative Order:



Morphain (Modified roll of 20)
Uri (Modified roll of 16)
Adal (Modified roll of 11)
Buckler (Modified roll of 7)
Aronsetash (Modified roll of 4)
Beetle Swarm (Modified roll of 3)



Party actions please.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 20, 2005)

*Morphain*

The changling with staff in hand charges the swarm smashing at it as best he can. His spells are useless against such a threat and he knows it. "Come on! The sooner we smash them to goo the sooner we can get on our way!"


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 20, 2005)

Uri seems very unsure of himself-as unlikely as that seems for the normally very confident barbarian. 

OOC: Make a Will save (DC 12) for me to see if I can act despite my irrational fear of bugs.


----------



## mariusm (Sep 21, 2005)

*Day 2, 17:40, End of round 1.*

Morphain charges the swarm smashing with his staff, he sees bug juice flying but for every one he crushes two seem to take their place... it does not seem like he is going to get anywhere doing this.
Uri stood still in awe of Morphain, (Modified Will check of 2 vs DC 12, failed)...
Adal too was unsure of what to do this round...
Buckler uses an infusion to cover his staff in flames, Uses Magic Weapon Infusion and gets ready to help Morphain.
Aronsetash stands by watching...
The bettle swarm swarms all over Morphain biting and clawing at him doing 2 hp damage!

Party actions please.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 21, 2005)

Adal remembers something in his bag, and takes out some vials of Alchemist's fire.  He yells to Morphain, "Morphain, get out of there!" and pulls back to throw a vial as soon as Morphain leaves the writhing mass of bugs.

OOC:  Move action to get vials of alchemist's fire from pack.  Ready an action to throw alchemist's fire at swarm as soon as Morphain moves out of the bug swarm.  (also, avoid splashing Morphain.)  Attack +2


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 21, 2005)

*Morphain*

Hearing his friend call him away from the stinging and biting, Morphain turns tail and runs behind Buckler. "I'm Here!"


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 21, 2005)

Uri tries to steady himself and help the rest of the party.

OOC: Make another Wil save...


----------



## mariusm (Sep 22, 2005)

*Day 2, 17:40, End of round 2.*

Morphain moves away from the beetle swarm to be behind where Buckler was standing.
Uri overcomes his fear, (Modified Will check of 17 vs DC 12) and will be able to help next round.
Adal hurls the alchemist's fire as soon as Morphain was clear... (Modified ranged attack roll of 18, a hit doing 3 hp damage!)
Buckler strides forward with flaming staff and hits into the swarm... (Modified melee attack roll of 12, a miss) and strikes solid rock as the swarm seems to weave out of the way of the flames.
Aronsetash stands by watching...
The bettle swarm moves to attack the new food source arriving and swarms all over Buckler biting and clawing at him doing 4 hp damage!

Party actions please...


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 22, 2005)

"Buckler, back!"

Adal again waits for his friend to get clear before throwing another alchemist's fire.

OOC:  Splash weapons do an extra 50% damage to swarms, right?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 22, 2005)

*Morphain*

"Lets get out of here. Maybe we can get some more equipment and kill these things then." Morphain whines The changling is in bad shape.

ooc: This might be an excuse to reopen recruiting and get some players to replace the ones we lost.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 22, 2005)

Uri, emboldened by the party's actions, jumps off the rock and runs over to Morphain; dodging the swarm.


----------



## mariusm (Sep 27, 2005)

*Moving thread.*

Hi,

ShaggySpellsword, Argent Silvermage and Morpheus I will be moving the thread over to www.groovygamers.com.  Once there I will be posting updates to round 3.  After this encounter I suggest the party return to the surface to reorganize the party.  Once the thread is up and running I will paste the link here.

Cheers,
Marius.


----------



## mariusm (Sep 28, 2005)

*Thread moved.*

Hi All,

I will be posting update to round 3 on the new thread today.  Buckler and Aronsetash will be NPC's until you all return to the surface and then two new players will be joining the group.

http://groovygamers.com/viewforum.php?f=129

Cheers,
Marius.


----------

